# Local 188- Portland, Maine



## tkern (Jan 13, 2017)

Starting at the end of January I'll be taking over as head chef of Local 188. This is the sister restaurant to Salvage BBQ, Josh's (brainsausage) place. If anyone is planning on visiting the area, please send me a message so we can set things up.

Also, thanks to Josh for recommending I mosey on over there and see what was happening.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 13, 2017)

Great news, and good luck!

Never been to Portland, but you guys are starting to make a compelling case for visiting. Maybe when winter ends up there in July or August? :biggrin:


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome news. Have fun cooking up a storm


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 13, 2017)

Good luck Travis!


----------



## panda (Jan 13, 2017)

Great choice, I love that place!


----------



## KCMande (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm heading up in February. Might take you up on that offer. Congratulations to you as well


----------



## Adirondack (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll definitely try and stop by. I usually get up to Portland once a year. I've wanted to stop by Salvage but it was either Monday when they're closed or I was afraid of a place that sells something called the Meat Coma.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 16, 2017)

Adirondack said:


> I'll definitely try and stop by. I usually get up to Portland once a year. I've wanted to stop by Salvage but it was either Monday when they're closed or I was afraid of a place that sells something called the Meat Coma.



The coma isn't as fearful as the fatality. Either way, you should swing up here and talk knives and food with Tkern and I. We're both a barrel of laughs.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 16, 2017)

tkern said:


> Starting at the end of January I'll be taking over as head chef of Local 188. This is the sister restaurant to Salvage BBQ, Josh's (brainsausage) place. If anyone is planning on visiting the area, please send me a message so we can set things up.
> 
> Also, thanks to Josh for recommending I mosey on over there and see what was happening.



I'd say congrats, but it was all part of my master plan so...&#128579;


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice, sounds like a great place to be.


----------



## panda (Feb 17, 2017)

it's really dark in there and they have a couch in the middle of the dining room (which i may or may not pass out on next time i visit)! great place to drink quietly.


----------



## KCMande (Feb 22, 2017)

Heading in for Dinner tonight with some friends, looking forward to it.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 22, 2017)

Travis defines hospitality, so prepare to get stuffed like a Thanksgiving turkey!


----------



## KCMande (Feb 22, 2017)

Hospitality is not even the word to use to describe his generosity. I will elaborate in detail when I awaken from the food coma I am now in because of Travis decided to try and kill me and my friends. Everything was incredible, if you are ever even remotely close to Portland, I implore you to make it your business to stop in and say hello. Eat everything you think you might enjoy. I promise it is as good if not better than you expected


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 22, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Hospitality is not even the word to use to describe his generosity. I will elaborate in detail when I awaken from the food coma I am now in because of Travis decided to try and kill me and my friends.


 Yeah, that sounds like Travis :biggrin: 



> Everything was incredible, if you are ever even remotely close to Portland, I implore you to make it your business to stop in and say hello. Eat everything you think you might enjoy. I promise it is as good if not better than you expected


 Yeah, that sounds like Travis as well!

I'm looking forward to reading your write-up.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2017)

I have been there a couple of times. Love local 188. Good luck and congrats on the move. 

k.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 23, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Karring.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 24, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Hospitality is not even the word to use to describe his generosity. I will elaborate in detail when I awaken from the food coma I am now in because of Travis decided to try and kill me and my friends. Everything was incredible, if you are ever even remotely close to Portland, I implore you to make it your business to stop in and say hello. Eat everything you think you might enjoy. I promise it is as good if not better than you expected



If you're still in town, swing by the BBQ before you leave. I'll give Travis a run for his money.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 24, 2017)

brainsausage said:


> If you're still in town, swing by the BBQ before you leave. I'll give Travis a run for his money.



Sounds like a meat fatality


----------



## daveb (Feb 24, 2017)

Can't live forever....


----------



## KCMande (Feb 24, 2017)

brainsausage said:


> If you're still in town, swing by the BBQ before you leave. I'll give Travis a run for his money.



I am unfortunately not still in Portland, I will however reach out when I return. I want to thank Travis again for his hospitality, everything was amazing, I owe at the very least a proper review once I fully recover.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2017)

meat smorgasbord


----------



## tkern (Mar 3, 2017)

Kevin, it was great having you and your friends in. I wish I had more of a chance to talk. And next time you're in town definitely hit up Josh.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 3, 2017)

Your dream of running a restaurant with it's very own sex dungeon has finally come to fruition. Congratulations.


----------



## panda (Mar 3, 2017)

Hahaha, with moldy meat hanging on the walls


----------

